# New to SV



## Bvonvett (Sep 3, 2021)

As the title says, i'm new to SV.  I did some sirloin steaks, salt and garlic rub, vacuum sealed, 132° for 1 hr 30 minutes, I tried 129° prior and that didn't please the boss.  Even after the sear I was still missing the "grill" flavor.  What can I do to help with the taste? 

Love SV as it's easy but am missing flavor.

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2021)

I have some food safety concerns with your method..  132F for 1:30 ???

Please use Baldwin's tables...
_A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking (douglasbaldwin.com)_


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 4, 2021)

Is it the smoke you're missing maybe? Try letting it cool down in the fridge before searing so it doesn't get overdone on the grill.
The SV has already done the tenderizing part.
I would go at least 4 hours at that temperature.....


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 4, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I would go at least 4 hours at that temperature.....


Depending on sickness of my stakes I never go less then three hours... Usually four hours at 131F. I know, taste is differ but I never missed beefy flavor of my stakes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2021)

I agree---Longer would be better.

And I never SV meat with a Temp below 131°.  Pros tell you no lower than 130°, but I give it another 1°, because I can't tell the difference & the Bad Bugs can.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 4, 2021)

Bvonvett said:


> Even after the sear I was still missing the "grill" flavor. What can I do to help with the taste?


Pay attention to the temp and length of cook given by others and check out the chart . 
I get the best sear and flavor from a hot , dry cast iron skillet . Dry meat as well . 
Need that char on the edge in my opinion .


----------



## rbnice1 (Oct 22, 2021)

I agree with the others.  I always do my steak at 132 - 133.5F and 4 hours plus.  Longer is better in my opinion.  

That said for flavor I use a grill gun for searing.  with out it the flavor is blah.


----------

